# what are the code requirements?



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I hope you can help me out here. What is the required height off the floor for receptacle boxes and light switches? I am totally gutting my place and remodeling, and I am ready to start putting things back together. I am a drywall finisher by trade, but I never measured these things, LOL. I am not going to do the the wiring, but I can install the boxes, etc, in the mean time. I'm doing this on my own time, so just trying to do what I can when I get a chance too. Any help would be great. I know it's probably in here somewhere if I searched, but it's 2:30 a.m. and I don't have the patience right now to read through a bunch of posts to find it.

Also, I'm in central PA

Thanks again
Mike


----------



## idoelectric (Jun 24, 2007)

For receptacles, there is no rule on height off the floor . Code requires switches to be no higher than 6' 7' off the floor.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

There are also ADA requirements. (Americans with Disabilities Act) This wouldn't be an issue in single family dwellings, but could be in other occupancies.

I don't know the requirements off the top of my head, and can't seem to find it with a quick Google, but they have probably been posted here before.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

*Ada*

4.2.5* Forward Reach. If the clear floor space only allows forward approach to an object, the maximum high forward reach allowed shall be 48 in (1220 mm) (see Fig. 5(a)). The minimum low forward reach is 15 in (380 mm). If the high forward reach is over an obstruction, reach and clearances shall be as shown in Fig. 5(b). Appendix Note

4.2.6* Side Reach. If the clear floor space allows parallel approach by a person in a wheelchair, the maximum high side reach allowed shall be 54 in (1370 mm) and the low side reach shall be no less than 9 in (230 mm) above the floor (Fig. 6(a) and (b)). If the side reach is over an obstruction, the reach and clearances shall be as shown in Fig 6(c). Appendix Note

http://www.access-board.gov/adaag/html/adaag.htm#4.2


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you Teetor. :thumbsup:


----------



## Electricmanscot (Feb 6, 2005)

As an electrical contractor it would be of no help to me to have the boxes installed by someone else. In fact it would proabbly be more work for me for two reasons.

#1 I would have to change boxes that were not the proper size or in the correct locations.

Or #2 I would have to spend time with you telling you exactly what and where, when I could just nail the box up myself faster than it would take to go over everything with you..


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I know. Folks think they will save all this money by doing some of the job themselves. I hear that all the time: "_I'll set the boxes and pull the wire. You can do the "hook-ups"_".
I politely say: NO thank you.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

In most places you CAN do the wiring in your own home, even build your home from the dirt up.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Teetorbilt said:


> In most places you CAN do the wiring in your own home, even build your home from the dirt up.


While this is true please don't ask to "help" me. :furious:


----------



## Electricmanscot (Feb 6, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> In most places you CAN do the wiring in your own home, even build your home from the dirt up.


Doesn't mean that you _should_


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

16" and 48" to the bottom is what I generally do.

If I had it my way, the receps would be at 48" too for easy installation.:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

220/221 said:


> If I had it my way, the receps would be at 48" too for easy installation.:thumbsup:


And Mama be wonderin'
why do my living room
look like a garage! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

Mamma would love it. No more bending over to plug in the vacuum :thumbup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

220/221 said:


> Mamma would love it. No more bending over to plug in the vacuum :thumbup:


*Yo' Mama!* :laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Could you imagine what it would look like to have your average entertainment center or computer station plugged in at 48"? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

idoelectric said:


> For receptacles, there is no rule on height off the floor .


That is not entirely true :blink:...
210.52
210.52(C)(5)


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

fr8train said:


> Also, I'm in central PA


Mike, curious to know where you're at? I'm on the Franklin/Cumberland county line.


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey guys, thanks for the replies. As far as would it be faster to just have the electrician do everything, it probably would, if I was doing the entire house at once, since I'm paying out of pocket as I go, wiring one room at a shot is what's going to happen. Also, the guys helping me do this are coworkers at my plant, they are all licensed in the various trades, electrical and plumbing etc etc. Therefore I get their assistance as they become available.

MdShunk, we talked before, I live in Tower City, you said that you used to work at AMP here. So I'm in Schuylkill County, if I were to spit in a westerly direction, I could probably get Dauphin County, LOL.

Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Body Parts*

Sounds weird but I use my belly button to bottom of switches and Top of Hammer O' Day for bottom of rec. It turns out real close to 48" and 16" if I use a tape measure. As long as I don't shrink during the day or I accidently grab another hammer I'm fine..


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Bubbles said:


> Sounds weird but I use my belly button to bottom of switches ...


Yeah, that is weird. Are you sure you're not gay? If I saw a guy putting his belly button near a stud all the time, I'd immediately peg him for queer.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Yeah, that is weird. Are you sure you're not gay? If I saw a guy putting his belly button near a stud all the time, I'd immediately peg him for queer.


....maybe just a
run of the mill perv? :laughing:


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Gay?*

Last I checked I like poon tang much better than a 2x4. It's actually fast and very accurate so I'll stick with. Try it sometime and see what numbers you get


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Bubbles said:


> Last I checked I like poon tang much better than a 2x4.


Yeah, but your handle is "Bubbles" for pete's sake. :laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Bubbles said:


> Last I checked I like poon tang much better than a 2x4. It's actually fast and very accurate so I'll stick with. Try it sometime and see what numbers you get


Just joshin' with you man. :laughing:

I've know guys who do stuff like that.
Problem is when you get Mutt & Jeff
partners, and one guy has a 16oz 
and the other one a frammer.:laughing:


----------



## Electricmanscot (Feb 6, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Yeah, that is weird. Are you sure you're not gay? If I saw a guy putting his belly button near a stud all the time, I'd immediately peg him for queer.


I am outraged at this behavior! This guy should be banned!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Electricmanscot said:


> I am outraged at this behavior! This guy should be banned!


You don't want to beat a dead horse. :whistling


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Yeah, that is weird. Are you sure you're not gay? If I saw a guy putting his belly button near a stud all the time, I'd immediately peg him for queer.


Gives a whole new meaning to the term "Woody".:laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Yeah, that is weird. Are you sure you're not gay? If I saw a guy putting his belly button near a stud all the time, I'd immediately peg him for queer.


LMAO! :laughing:



Dave


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't know if it is actually within code, but if we are building for an older couple, our electrician always asks them if they would like the outlets placed at 24 inches. He also spots the wall boxes 48-5/8 from the bottom of the box to the bottom of the ceiling joist. Easier on the rockers.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Bubbles said:


> Sounds weird but I use my belly button to bottom of switches and Top of Hammer O' Day for bottom of rec. It turns out real close to 48" and 16" if I use a tape measure. As long as I don't shrink during the day or I accidently grab another hammer I'm fine..



You'll see the problem as soon as another body comes to lend a hand :blink:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I truly hope he was joking about the belly button thing.
If not I can lend him a tape measure. :whistling

And hammer height? In 2008? Jeeze. :shutup:
Maybe in 1964 when there was only one type of hammer sold.


I don't know. Maybe I am too anal about things looking right. :laughing:


----------

